# Mitrovic al Newcastle, è fatta



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2015)

Aleksandar Mitrovic, attaccante classe '94 dell'Anderlecht, è un nuovo giocatore del Newcastle. Ad annunciarlo è stato lo stesso Mitrovic sulla sua pagina Facebook. Secondo Sky Sport UK, in queste ore il giocatore si starebbe sottoponendo alle visite mediche. All'Anderlecht andranno circa 13 milioni di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2015)

Sfida a due per la Premier tra Newcastle e Southampton


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfida a due per la Premier tra Newcastle e Southampton



Questo e Wicoso, roba che Yorke e Cole finiranno di specchiarsi.


----------



## devils milano (20 Luglio 2015)

che gran bel giocatore..sottovalutato dalle big ( era stato cercato anche da Milan e Chelsea )..pagato anche poco visto i prezzi che girano oggi..( Destro viene valutato di piu ).


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sfida a due per la Premier tra Newcastle e Southampton



Il southampton ha bomberone Pellè e il grande , unico e invincibile Clasie, direi che il titolo sia una formalità


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il southampton ha bomberone Pellè e il grande , unico e invincibile Clasie, direi che il titolo sia una formalità



A meno che non comprino anche Maher, nel caso non escluderei il triplete


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A meno che non comprino anche Maher, nel caso non escluderei il triplete



Ma che triplete , per i prossimi 10 anni non si giocheranno Premier league , fa cup e champions league , per manifesta superiorità del Southampton , anche perchè sarebbe inutile giocare contro uno squadrone del genere [MENTION=2172]Coccosheva81[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Chi sfotte Clasie ricordasse che in rosa si ritrova con Montolivo, Bertolacci, De Jong e Nocerino

Mitrovic a 13 magari... Affarone. A bilancio ti costava pure meno di Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Senza contare che ti può durare 10 anni e può crescere ancora. E in caso ci fai plusvalenza rivendendolo. E' molto sottovalutato, ma la scuola Anderlecht dirà la sua con lui, Tielemans e Praet.

Il reparto d'attacco ideale: Ibra, Mitrovic, Menez, Niang, ''Cerci''. 

E il resto lo spendevi per il famoso difensore e il famoso CC. Un DS serio avrebbe operato così. Ma si conoscono solo i soliti nomi, si sa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2015)

Al posto di Luiz Adriano avrebbe avuto molto più senso come operazione


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chi sfotte Clasie ricordasse che in rosa si ritrova con Montolivo, Bertolacci, De Jong e Nocerino
> 
> Mitrovic a 13 magari... Affarone. A bilancio ti costava pure meno di Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Senza contare che ti può durare 10 anni e può crescere ancora. E in caso ci fai plusvalenza rivendendolo. E' molto sottovalutato, ma la scuola Anderlecht dirà la sua con lui, Tielemans e Praet.
> 
> ...



Dai io scherzavo , voglio farmi 4 risate . 
P.s Mitrovic se non avesse la segatura al posto del cervello era già in un top team .
P.s posso sfotterlo Clasie io  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dai io scherzavo , voglio farmi 4 risate .
> P.s Mitrovic se non avesse la segatura al posto del cervello era già in un top team .
> P.s posso sfotterlo Clasie io



E grazie... Pjanic, Strootman, Ucan, Keita, De Rossi, Nainggolan... Come invidio sto centrocampo non hai idea. Specialmente per il bosniaco. Alla fine sta tutto lì; nei registi. Se non c'è chi rifinisce i nostri Bacca e Adriano sono acquisti ancor più inutili a confronto di un Mitrovic che almeno potrebbe crescere alla Icardi


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2015)

*Se volete trollare, fatelo altrove. Basta riempire i topic con scherzi e battutine. Non siamo al bar.
Si torna on topic.*


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Se volete trollare, fatelo altrove. Basta riempire i topic con scherzi e battutine. Non siamo al bar.
> Si torna on topic.*


.
E che vuoi farci, ormai l'hanno presa come una crociata quella contro Clasie


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Se volete trollare, fatelo altrove. Basta riempire i topic con scherzi e battutine. Non siamo al bar.
> Si torna on topic.*



Va bene


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> .
> E che vuoi farci, ormai l'hanno presa come una crociata quella contro Clasie



Anche secondo me clasie è bravo ed è andato via per una cifra ridicola,ma anche mitrovic a 13 mln era un affare clamoroso peccato che è extracomunitario,ma chi è da prendere dall'anderlechet è tielemans, troppo forte e considerato che i belgi-olandesi regalano i loro giocatori secondo me si può prendere a un prezzo ragionevole.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me clasie è bravo ed è andato via per una cifra ridicola,ma anche mitrovic a 13 mln era un affare clamoroso peccato che è extracomunitario,ma chi è da prendere dall'anderlechet è tielemans, troppo forte e considerato che i belgi-olandesi regalano i loro giocatori secondo me si può prendere a un prezzo ragionevole.



Tielemans per quanto è forte , andrebbe preso prima di subito in una squadra con il centrocampo da rifondare.
Io con Clasie scherzavo, è ho promesso di smetterla i prenderlo in giro( o perlomeno non inizierò io )


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chi sfotte Clasie ricordasse che in rosa si ritrova con Montolivo, Bertolacci, De Jong e Nocerino
> 
> Mitrovic a 13 magari... Affarone. A bilancio ti costava pure meno di Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Senza contare che ti può durare 10 anni e può crescere ancora. E in caso ci fai plusvalenza rivendendolo. E' molto sottovalutato, ma la scuola Anderlecht dirà la sua con lui, Tielemans e Praet.
> 
> ...



Praticamente la tua è una candidatura per il dopo Galliani


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Luglio 2015)

Ora qualcuno l ha gia detto ma anche io tra 8cucuzze per luiz adriano e 13 per questo mi fiondavo su mitrovic. Senza contare che dal contratto luiz adriano so candida al premio robinho 2.0....


----------



## devils milano (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Chi sfotte Clasie ricordasse che in rosa si ritrova con Montolivo, Bertolacci, De Jong e Nocerino
> 
> Mitrovic a 13 magari... Affarone. A bilancio ti costava pure meno di Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Senza contare che ti può durare 10 anni e può crescere ancora. E in caso ci fai plusvalenza rivendendolo. E' molto sottovalutato, ma la scuola Anderlecht dirà la sua con lui, Tielemans e Praet.
> 
> ...



hai proprio ragione...questo affiancato a Ibra poteva imparare i trucchi del mestiere e spaccare di brutto


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Praticamente la tua è una candidatura per il dopo Galliani



Non ci sono solo io. Qui tutti saremmo un DS migliore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non ci sono solo io. Qui tutti saremmo un DS migliore.



Bhe io mi propongo allora, 2000 euro al mese , e vi trovò tutti i fenomeni a prezzo stracciato 
( io a scuola , quando ci chiedevamo chi potrebbe essere il fenomeno del futuro nel lontina , ormai , 2011 dissi Che uno fra Draxler , Reus e Hazard sarebbero diventati , minimo buoni / ottimi giocatori, direi che a distanza di 4 anni ci ho preso in pieno  )


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non ci sono solo io. Qui tutti saremmo un DS migliore.



Questa assomiglia molto a quel gol l'avrei segnato anche io, era rigore io l'avrei visto subito, con me al posto di Tsipras in grecia sarebbero tutti ricchi.
Discorsi da bar di bassa lega


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Questa assomiglia molto a quel gol l'avrei segnato anche io, era rigore io l'avrei visto subito, con me al posto di Tsipras in grecia sarebbero tutti ricchi.
> Discorsi da bar di bassa lega



Nessuno farebbe peggio di quanto fatto da Galliani in questa sessione di calciomercato. Così come nessuno avrebbe speso 60 mln senza ottemperare alle necessità della squadra. Altrettanto i vari Paratici, Sabatini, Berta non avrebbero fatto operazioni simili data la loro conoscenza calcistica non limitata a soli 4 nomi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Questa assomiglia molto a quel gol l'avrei segnato anche io, era rigore io l'avrei visto subito, con me al posto di Tsipras in grecia sarebbero tutti ricchi.
> Discorsi da bar di bassa lega



Effettivamente è vero , però capisco che la delusione possa far dire cose anche esagerate .
P.S il messaggio di prima di me che accetto di diventare ds era ironico


----------



## il condor (20 Luglio 2015)

c'è chi si porta a casa mitrovic a soli 13mln, chi prende ..... a 20mln, adriano a 8 e bacca a 30.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nessuno farebbe peggio di quanto fatto da Galliani in questa sessione di calciomercato. Così come nessuno avrebbe speso 60 mln senza ottemperare alle necessità della squadra. Altrettanto i vari Paratici, Sabatini, Berta non avrebbero fatto operazioni simili data la loro conoscenza calcistica non limitata a soli 4 nomi.



Premessa, lungi da me difendere Galliani.

Ma devo stare qui ad elencarti quanti pacchi hanno preso tra le altre operazioni importanti i vari Paratici, Sabatini e Berta?!


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premessa, lungi da me difendere Galliani.
> 
> Ma devo stare qui ad elencarti quanti pacchi hanno preso tra le altre operazioni importanti i vari Paratici, Sabatini e Berta?!



Sì ma nel mezzo dei pacchi c'erano i Pjanic, gli Strootman, i Vidal, i Pogba, i Manolas ecc. Presi a poco e nulla, fatti poi diventare simboli. Da noi non c'è mai stato un solo giocatore Top preso dal nulla a pochi spiccioli e rivelatosi mostruoso. Solo cessi, dal 2009. Perché Galliani ha conoscenza calcistica limitata alla Serie A e ai nomi in voga del momento.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma nel mezzo dei pacchi c'erano i Pjanic, gli Strootman, i Vidal, i Pogba, i Manolas ecc. Presi a poco e nulla, fatti poi diventare simboli. Da noi non c'è mai stato un solo giocatore Top preso dal nulla a pochi spiccioli e rivelatosi mostruoso. Solo cessi, dal 2009. Perché Galliani ha conoscenza calcistica limitata alla Serie A e ai nomi in voga del momento.



E te credo, da quanti anni non si investiva? Avanti a parametri zero, chi poteva arrivare!?


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E te credo, da quanti anni non si investiva? Avanti a parametri zero, chi poteva arrivare!?



Ma anche ora la tendenza non è cambiata. Continua a prendere gente che è sullo stesso livello del parametro zero, Bacca a parte forse. Non c'è nessuno di prospettiva che abbia preso, a parte Mauri perché era gratis. Un DS serio ha una conoscenza di calcio che richieda un minimo di competenza in grado di fargli intuire investimenti su talenti prima che diventino delle stelle di caratura mondiale, anche grazie ai suoi osservatori. E' ciò che ha fatto Sabatini con Pjanic e Strootman. Ciò che ha fatto Paratici con Vidal e Pogba. Tu ce lo vedi Galliani? A noi serve un DS. E ci fosse stato vedi che ad oggi Mitrovic sarebbe da noi e non ci sarebbe Adriano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Luglio 2015)

Mitrovic non prenderà più di 2 milioni all'anno ,facendo il confronto con Luiz Adriano(per carità secondo me non sarà un flop se sarà fatta una squadra decente) che ne prende 3.5,sono 15 milioni lordi di differenza in 5 anni.

In parole povere Luiz Adriano costa 44 milioni tra cartellino e stipendio. Mitrovic ne costa 33-34.

Bacca per lo meno di stipendio dovrebbe prendere tra i 2.5-3


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)




----------



## yohann (21 Luglio 2015)

Vedremo di che pasta è fatta al Newcastle


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Premier 

Argentina: Agüero, Lamela
Germania:
Belgio: Lukaku-Benteke ecc.
Colombia: Falcao, Cuadrado
Olanda: Depay
Brasile: Roberto Firmino
Portogallo: Eder
Romania:
Inghilterra: /
Galles: /
Cile: Sanchez
Spagna: Diego Costa
Uruguay: Hernandez*
Croazia: Kramaric
Slovacchia:
Austria: Arnautovic
Italia: Pellé, Balotelli 

* Dovrebbe tornare in Italia. 

Limitandomi ai calciatori offensivi, nelle prime 17 squadre ranking fifa, resistono Germania, Romania e Slovacchia.
Tedeschi che hanno centrocampisti (Ozil e lo scalatore di maiali), la Slovacchia ha il capitano , mente la Romania quasi nulla, considerando che pure Chiriches sta andando via.


----------

